# Genesis Audio Closed down



## wildnimal

A very sad news. Just saw an update on their FB fan page and then their official Blog that Genesis closed down today. 

Latest News @ Genesis Ice


----------



## basher8621

That is some sad, sad news.


----------



## msmith

That is a shame... these are tough times, for sure.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic

Wow, just wow.


----------



## Andy Jones

I can't put into words what Genesis has done for me and how grateful I am. Gordon and Peter when he was with Genesis. 

Truly a sad sad day in car audio. 

Simply put, the best amplifiers I have ever touched. Not even a close second out there.


----------



## [email protected]

The dedicated factory building Genesis has closed, however this is not the end of Genesis.

We continue to provide full Tech support via the website and we have service facilities in place to service any amp we have ever built.

I will keep the forum updated as events unfold.....

Gordon


----------



## msmith

[email protected] said:


> The dedicated factory building Genesis has closed, however this is not the end of Genesis.
> 
> We continue to provide full Tech support via the website and we have service facilities in place to service any amp we have ever built.
> 
> I will keep the forum updated as events unfold.....
> 
> Gordon


That's a little bit better news... keep us posted. I hope the future brings success for you and all the people at Genesis.


----------



## Andy Jones

So do I. Way to great a company to disappear. 

I'm not sure I've ever won a single show without a Genesis product in the car.


----------



## astrochex

[email protected] said:


> The dedicated factory building Genesis has closed, however this is not the end of Genesis.
> 
> We continue to provide full Tech support via the website and we have service facilities in place to service any amp we have ever built.
> 
> I will keep the forum updated as events unfold.....
> 
> Gordon


I'm so sorry to hear the factory closed.

I appreciate the support you have provided Gordon, in the short time I have dealt with Genesis.

Like others, I hope that Genesis will soon prosper again.


----------



## simplicityinsound

wow...sad day indeed...i have a ton of respect for Gordon and Genesis even when i was repping DLS...

i hope it makes a comeback...but not as some chinese owned cheapened knockoff...

hope all goes well with you Gordon! god bless.


----------



## Oliver

msmith said:


> That is a shame... these are tough times, for sure.


Amen


----------



## sq_assasin

Now lets here the douchebags chime in and say their products sucked and that is why they went out of business.

That seems to be the comeback douchebags use to state old school amps suck.


----------



## rommelrommel

sq_assasin said:


> Now lets here the douchebags chime in and say their products sucked and that is why they went out of business.
> 
> That seems to be the comeback douchebags use to state old school amps suck.


I don't see how this was called for, or how the second part even makes sense. 

RIP Genesis.


----------



## sq_assasin

rommelrommel said:


> I don't see how this was called for, or how the second part even makes sense.
> 
> RIP Genesis.


Do I need to spell it out for you?

Whenever someone argues one amp is better than the other, on this forum, someone always spouts off "that is why they went out of business, because they suck".


----------



## mmiller

Wow, this is terrible news!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe

sq_assasin said:


> Now lets here the douchebags chime in and say their products sucked and that is why they went out of business.
> 
> That seems to be the comeback douchebags use to state old school amps suck.


Whether true or not it is completely uncalled for. Keep your thoughts to yourself if this is the route you're gonna take.

I can also assure you this will NOT happen here.


----------



## 6spdcoupe

[email protected] said:


> The dedicated factory building Genesis has closed, however this is not the end of Genesis.
> 
> We continue to provide full Tech support via the website and we have service facilities in place to service any amp we have ever built.
> 
> I will keep the forum updated as events unfold.....
> 
> Gordon


I was sad to hear the news this morning that confirmed the 'rumors'. Best of luck to you Gordon for whatever you choose to do from here.

Hats off to you to as well for keeping tech and services open for the loyal customers. You are certainly going 'out' with the excellent reputation you maintained over the years.


----------



## sq_assasin

6spdcoupe said:


> Whether true or not it is completely uncalled for. Keep your thoughts to yourself if this is the route you're gonna take.
> 
> I can also assure you this will NOT happen here.


What won't happen here? Explain yourself.


----------



## chefhow

sq_assasin said:


> What won't happen here? Explain yourself.


You might want to drop this. Genesis has made some of the highest quality amplifiers on the market for MANY years. That can not be denied. To lose them is a tragedy for this industry. Let it go.


----------



## The Baron Groog

GUTTED,

Undoubtably the best company I have ever had the pleasure of dealing with-car audio or otherwsie.

Gordon is an industry legend, who personally helped me a great deal-and also had a wicked sense of homour to boot!

Good luck to all, I hope you can re-open the factory-until then I’m, bizarrely, almost hoping to need my amps serviced!

Kind reagrds,

Greg Barnes


----------



## estione

sq_assasin said:


> Now lets here the douchebags chime in and say their products sucked and that is why they went out of business.
> 
> That seems to be the comeback douchebags use to state old school amps suck.


DAMM bloody rude!!!! have you EVER dealt with gorden ?? i doubt it as any that has will always have the greatest respect for gorden and his team, gorden's rep an service is second to none, and so are his manner's unlike some!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 6spdcoupe

sq_assasin said:


> What won't happen here? Explain yourself.


What you claimed would. Now kindly move on.


----------



## WRX/Z28

Sorry to hear. I just started carrying genesis this year and have been impressed with their products. It's a shame when good company's disapear. Hopefully Genesis will transform into something else...


----------



## tristan20

wow really sad news, gordon is such a great guy. Always finds time to help consumers and active on alot of forums.

Another one bites the dust


----------



## subwoofery

Woooot... One big name going down the drain... It's really though times 

I guess now I will never sell my amp. (even buy a couple more )

Kelvin


----------



## XC-C30

OMG, I heard this news yesterday-evening for the first time... What a shame!
I feel very very stupid right now about selling the DLS/Genesis DM200 (the very first generation I think, without the gold plated logo and and a simple black strip with the power and speakerconnections, left RCA on the far left and right RCA on the far right) 2 days ago.
Luckily we still have the 1997 (Series 2?) Dual Mono with original box (however without the inner part of the box) and birth sheet, and 3 more recent Dual Mono's (Series 3, with the hexagonal parts around the RCA inputs), sadly without boxes and papers...

I really hope this wonderfull brand will come back, and I don't mean some crap made in China under the Genesis name, but the wonderfull hand-made in the UK amplifiers, maybe under a different name...

Genesis was already a brand that was very popular on the second hand market, I hope this news doesn't mean everybody will get their FUBAR-amps off the attick to sell them for ridiculous amounts of money, and the good ones for an even more ridiculous amount of money...

Isabelle (at Xenia's laptop)


----------



## Brian_smith06

:'( very sad


----------



## Niebur3

Very sad and scary news...good luck Gordon!!!


----------



## Kmanian

when you are falling and think damn it is the end, what seprates the haves and have not is ones abilities to bend your knees, go lower than you ever thought you would and push like hell when you hit the bottom then don't stop fighting for ever inch until you are better than you were before, your so called demise.

God Bless, I wish you all the best!


----------



## asawendo

First this is a sad news, absolutely very sad

Because Genesis Products have been known as stellar and excellent quality in car audio industry. I give them great respect especially when they built Project 15. That one is truly top of the top amplifier

Secondly, Gordon please don't leave us waiting in vain, Please come back soon....The world of Car Audio always appreciate the company like Genesis.

Best Regards

Wendo


----------



## captainobvious

sq_assasin said:


> Now lets here the douchebags chime in and say their products sucked and that is why they went out of business.
> 
> That seems to be the comeback douchebags use to state old school amps suck.


sucked, no. Expensive, yes.


----------



## 86mr2

I actually don't know what is funnier, sq_assasin's usual ramblings, or the total lack of reading (or clumsy sarcasm) comprehension shown by those jumping on him. Jumping on him is fun, but at least understand what you are jumping on.


----------



## OSN

sq_assasin said:


> Do I need to spell it out for you?
> 
> Whenever someone argues one amp is better than the other, on this forum, someone always spouts off "that is why they went out of business, because they suck".


The troll with many usernames/IP addresses strikes again...you were funnier as jimmy2345.


----------



## MiniVanMan

sq_assasin said:


> Now lets here the douchebags chime in and say their products sucked and that is why they went out of business.
> 
> That seems to be the comeback douchebags use to state old school amps suck.


Show me ONE example on this forum where that has been the case. 

I can't wait, because it'll truly show how reading, and comprehension impaired you really are.


----------



## 86mr2

MiniVanMan said:


> Show me ONE example on this forum where that has been the case.
> 
> I can't wait, because it'll truly show how reading, and comprehension impaired you really are.


_Now _we are on the right track! Still off topic though - sorry OP.


----------



## req

sad indeed.

always wanted to use some of your equipment. i liked how the terminals were on the side instead of the ends. if you guys move on to another build house, keep them that way. seems like DLS is one of the only other companies that still does that these days. 

either way, stereo integrity had a bunch of issues back in the day and almost dropped off the face of the earth, but they somehow managed to bounce back and keep moving forward with even better stuff than they had before.

im sure i speak for everyone when i say i hope that it works out the same way for your company. and major props for keeping the tech support rolling for current customers. that really shows the moral character of a company!

regards,
andy


----------



## envisionelec

I repaired only one of their amplifiers a few years ago. The owner was very proud of it. I didn't spend a lot of time listening to it, but it did sound good. 

Interestingly, it was an "old school" design - very simple and straightforward. A power supply. An amplifier. A pretty one, at that.

IIRC, it needed new RCA jack - nothing was wrong with the electronics.


----------



## lucipha

This is sad indeed!

My Dual Monos are by far the best sounding amps I have ever owned and by far the best looking.

On the other hand Gordon is a great person and has always answered my emails no matter what I was asking.


----------



## sq_assasin

MiniVanMan said:


> Show me ONE example on this forum where that has been the case.
> 
> I can't wait, because it'll truly show how reading, and comprehension impaired you really are.


Do you even read on this forum? I have heard this thrown around many times before. When someone wants to discredit a manufacturers amps, they state that's why they are no longer in business.

I believe ChrisB is one who has stated this in one of his LP rants over the past year and a half. I am sure there are more.


----------



## Arezump

[email protected] said:


> The dedicated factory building Genesis has closed, however this is not the end of Genesis.
> 
> We continue to provide full Tech support via the website and we have service facilities in place to service any amp we have ever built.
> 
> I will keep the forum updated as events unfold.....
> 
> Gordon


what a relief to hear that this is not the end of Genesis..


----------



## DAT

Never used Genesis but they looked and sound fantastic when I got a chance to hear them.

EDIT*

Hmm I thought GENESIS was the most used amp in UK and other Countries.


----------



## Oliver

Possibility?

1]Let's say you were selling something and people were buying them !

a} You would keep making them as fast as you could?

b} You would close your plant down and start farming?

Now pick A or B


----------



## gt6334a

anyone know what exactly brought them down?

i know the UK is facing serious economic crisis. George Osborne had said last year that the UK is "We are sinking in a sea of debt". 

Many companies worldwide operate on freely available credit; I wonder was Genesis like that?


----------



## Triggz

Well, at least their tweeters wont disappear because they are ScanSpeak ring radiators (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## Arezump

gt6334a said:


> anyone know what exactly brought them down?
> 
> i know the UK is facing serious economic crisis. George Osborne had said last year that the UK is "We are sinking in a sea of debt".
> 
> Many companies worldwide operate on freely available credit; I wonder was Genesis like that?



Correct me if am wrong, but according to Gordon itself the market situation for the aftermarket stuff is not doing so well at this moment, this must be due to the current trend where most of the car manufacturer prefered to equip their car with some decent audio brand stuff (i.e. bose) & if u could see nowadays, new generation cars usually come with a double din & moulded together with the dashboard & a warranty as well! so "we" as a minor community in the car audio world will surely dont have any fuss on changing the headunit or any other audio stuff..but to the rest out there.. it could be like changing it to a new car..esp when u have to void the warranty! so it would be better for them to stick with the provided decent system!


----------



## gt6334a

thanks Arezump for the information...

i've seen a few good companies go out in the past couple of years.. hopefully Genesis can be resurrected..


----------



## dman

hmmmmm, Genesis is not going away... leave it at that for now....


----------



## English audiophile

As I understand it, Gordon is in the process of setting up his own service company that will cover all warranty & out of warranty repairs and servicing. I wish him all the success for the future in this venture.


----------



## unpredictableacts

First the BM dealers/ installers then the manufactures....Sucks.


----------

